
ArnoldC A programming language based on the one liners of Arnold Schwarzenegger - jacquesm
https://lhartikk.github.io/ArnoldC/
======
yummypaint
I would never actually use this, but somehow the world feels more complete
knowing it exists

------
epiphanitus
IT'S SHOWTIME TALK TO THE HAND "hello world" YOU HAVE BEEN TERMINATED

Wow.

